# BMW drivers selected for Nürburgring 24 Hours



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*BMW drivers selected for Nürburgring 24 Hours.* 
03/16/2004

Munich, 16th March 2004. The six places for the drivers of the two BMW M3 GTR running in the Nürburgring 24-Hour Race (12th/13th June) have been allocated: the two BMW works drivers Dirk Müller and Jörg Müller will again be lining up on the world's most challenging circuit along with former champion Hans-Joachim Stuck. The other drivers manning the BMW GT sports car are Pedro Lamy (Portugal), Duncan Huisman (Netherlands) and Boris Said (USA).

BMW Motorsport Director Mario Theissen: "We are delighted to be fielding such a strong squad. The two Müllers and Hans-Joachim Stuck were our firm number one choices. Duncan Huisman was selected on the basis of his persuasive performance in the ETCC, and with Pedro Lamy we have on board another two-times winner of this marathon event next to Stuck. Boris Said has for years been racing successfully for BMW in sprint and endurance events in the US. He also gained some experience of the Nordschleife last year."

BMW Motorsport will be fielding the muscular 450 bhp-plus BMW M3 GTR run by the seasoned Schnitzer Motorsport team under the direction of Charly Lamm. The BMW M3 GTR made its debut in the 2001 American Le Mans Series (ALMS) and claimed victory in every discipline: Jörg Müller won the Drivers' championship, BMW Motorsport took the Team title, and BMW headed the Manufacturers' rankings in the company's most significant export market.

Since the inaugural of the 24-Hour Race on the Nürburgring in 1970, BMW has crossed the finishing line as overall winner 16 times, most recently in 1998 when the BMW 320d became the first diesel-powered touring car to win an endurance event of this kind.

Duncan Huisman (NLD)
Born 11th November 1971 in Doornspijk (NLD). 1992?93: Dutch Ferrari-Porsche Challenge, two wins. 1994: Dutch Touring Car Championship. 1995: runner-up Dutch GT Championship. 1996: Porsche Supercup. 1997 winner Dutch Touring Car Championship (BMW 320i), seven wins. 1998: winner Belcar Championship (Porsche 993), four wins; runner-up Daytona 24 Hours (Porsche 993); winner Dutch Touring Car Championship (BMW 320i), two wins; Belgian Procar Championship; BMW Motorsport Trophy. 1999: winner Dutch Touring Car Championship (BMW 320i), three wins. 2000 winner Dutch Touring Car Championship, four wins (BMW 320i); BMW Motorsport Trophy. 2001: runner-up FIA European Super Production Championship (BMW 320i), three wins, winner Macau Guia Race (BMW 320i). 2002: winner Dutch Touring Car Championship (BMW 320i), nine wins; FIA European Touring Car Championship, winner Macau Guia Race (BMW 320i). 2003: FIA European Touring Car Championship (BMW 320i), winner Independents' Trophy, winner Macau Guia Race (BMW 320i).

Pedro Lamy (PRT)
Born 20th March 1972 in Aldeia Galega (PRT). 1978?1981: Mini Motorbikes in Portugal, circuit racing and motocross, nine championship titles. 1988: Portuguese Kart Champion. 1989 Portuguese Formula Ford Champion. 1991: European Formula Opel Champion. 1992: German Formula 3 Champion (eleven wins). 1993: runner-up European Formula 3000 Championship, Formula One debut (Lotus). 1994: four F1 GPs for Lotus. 1995: eight F1 GPs for Minardi, one sixth place. 1996: F1 season for Minardi. 1997 FIA GT Championship (Porsche). 1998: FIA GT Championship (Chrysler Viper), eight wins. 1999: Le Mans 24 Hours (Mercedes), ALMS and ISRS (BMW). 2000 and 2001: German Touring Car Championship (DTM) (Mercedes). 2001 and 2002: winner Nürburgring 24 Hours (Chrysler Viper). 2002: V8 Star (Jaguar) and Le Mans 24 Hours. 2003: V8 Star Champion (Jaguar), Nürburgring 24 Hours (Dodge Viper), Spa 24 Hours (Chrysler Viper), fifth overall.

Dirk Müller (GER)
Born 18th November 1975 in Burbach, Siegerland (GER). Started kart racing in 1989. Race wins in Formula König and Formula Opel. 1996: German Formula 3 Championship, one win. 1998: winner Porsche Carrera Cup. 1998 and 1999: second in class Daytona 24 Hours. 1999: Le Mans 24 Hours, second in class. 2000: winner GT Class ALMS. BMW works driver since 2001. 2001: ALMS (BMW M3 GTR), one win. 2002: FIA European Touring Car Championship (ETCC) (BMW 320i), three wins, fourth overall. 2003: ETCC (BMW 320i), two wins, fifth overall. 2004: also raced in the ETCC.

Jörg Müller (GER) 
Born 3rd September 1969 in Kerkrade (NLD). 1988: German Formula Ford Champion. 1989: winner German Formula Opel. 1990: winner European Formula Ford Championship. 1991: winner Formula 3 GP Monaco. 1993: winner Formula 3 GP Macau. 1994: winner German Formula 3 Championship. 1995: winner ADAC Super Touring Cup (BMW). 1996: winner European Formula 3000 Championship, winner Spa 24 Hours (BMW). 1997?1999: Formula One test driver, incl. BMW. 1999: winner Sebring 12 Hours (BMW V12 LMR). 2000: ALMS (BMW V12 LMR), two wins. 2001: winner GT Class ALMS (BMW M3 GTR). 2002: runner-up ETCC (BMW 320i), four wins. 2003: ETCC (BMW 320i), five wins, second overall. 2004: also raced in the ETCC. 24-hour events: three starts Le Mans, four starts Nürburgring, one start Daytona and Spa.

Boris Said (USA)
Born 18th September 1962 in New York (USA). Motocross from 1974. 1989: car racing debut, wins in national GT championships. 1992: winner IMSA Endurance Challenge sports-class championship. 1993: German ADAC GT Cup. 1994: raced in BPR Series. 1994?1995: Le Mans 24 Hours. 1994?1996: Trans-AM Series, one win. 1996: winner GT1 Class Daytona 24 Hours. From 1996: various GT races in the USA, incl. ALMS, 12 wins. 1999?2002: seven races NASCAR Winston Cup. 2003: races in the USA and Nürburgring 24 Hours.

Hans-Joachim Stuck (GER)
Born 1st January 1951 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen (GER). 1970: winner Nürburgring 24 Hours (BMW 2002ti). 1972: winner Spa 24 Hours, German Racing Champion. 1974: runner-up European Formula 2 Championship (March BMW). In total 74 Formula One GPs. 1979: winner Procar Series (BMW). 1985: winner World Sports Car Championship. 1986: runner-up World Sports Car Championship, winner Le Mans and Sebring 24 Hours. 1987: second win at Le Mans (in total 18 Le Mans starts to 1998). 1988: winner Sebring 12 Hours. 1990: winner German Touring Car Championship. 1993: winner IMSA Supercar Series. 1998: winner Nürburgring 24 Hours (BMW 320d). 1999?2000: class wins ALMS (BMW M3 GT). 2001: class wins ALMS (BMW M3 GTR). 2003: races with BMW in the USA and Nürburgring 24 Hours. 51 starts in 24-hour events to date.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I find it impossible not to ever root for Hans. :bigpimp: Glad to see he's in the line up.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I hope they won't experience the same start problems they had last year.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I hope they won't experience the same start problems they had last year.


Wasn't that the thing where there was a long, slow parade lap but the team had adjusted something on the cars and they were overheating?

PS - Alex, we need to find a way to slip some B'fest decals to Team Schnitzer :eeps: :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> PS - Alex, we need to find a way to slip some B'fest decals to Team Schnitzer :eeps: :rofl:


Hey Scott, I am driving to the 'Ring this weekend. On Saturday, the Schnitzer team is expected to run laps to set up their cars :eeps:

I'll try to get a sneak at their pit box :eeps:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hey Scott, I am driving to the 'Ring this weekend. On Saturday, the Schnitzer team is expected to run laps to set up their cars :eeps:
> 
> I'll try to get a sneak at their pit box :eeps:


Johan should have a few decals :eeps: - I mean even if we could get some decals on for just a practice session to get some pics and then pulled them off, that would be HUGE :bigpimp:


----------

